# Breville One Touch



## CosIan (10 d ago)

Hi,
My breville one touch only works for about 1-2 minutes making only espresso on manual or automatic setting, after that all leds start flashing and nothing works.I noticed the steam led doesn't become ready togheter with the water one, therefore I can't perform a deep cleaning procedure as per manual.I used vinegar on water container and did espresso on manual to make it go thru rhe system but no luck.Help please.


----------

